# advice needed! baby kingsnake having bad shed :(



## xjenniferx (May 18, 2011)

hi, i wonderd if anyone could give me some advice as i have just got my first snake and things aernt looking good
i got a florida kingsnake just over two weeks ago, hes a baby and was in shed when i got him (wednesday)
i took him out to feed him on the monday and he hadnt shed most of his skin (it looked as if the head had gone but i didnt see it go) i put him in moss and raised the humidity but after three days on the thursday i helped him shed through my fingers and he kinda wiggles out of it. he still reatined a few mm on his tail tip and a little on his neck (the skin peeling up towards his head) i assumed he'd shake it off but didnt and it is still there. 
i tried to feed him monday, he looked fine apart from the little retained skin but wasnt interested in food
this evening i got in from work and took him out to find his belly had turned a mikly colour and his eyes had clouded. from what ive read this means they are going into shed, but he only lost his skin less than a week ago, and idea what is happening and does he need the vets?
any advice apreciated!
thanks x


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

hmm, not sure about what's going on witht the double shed, but what i would do, is out her/him in a faun/plastic container (with air holes of course) filled with warm water that is half over a heat mat, works every time for me.


----------



## xjenniferx (May 18, 2011)

is that to help him loose the bits of skin he still has, or to stop him from looking milky, also do you think it is some kind of double shed or another problem entirely?
im sorry if i sound ignorant but im new to reptiles so dont know what is/isnt normal for a snake so am worrying like mad!


----------



## plaiceandchips (Jan 18, 2011)

the bad first shed may have been because he was stressed when it started because he was being transported between different enclosures. I would keep handling to a minimum and don't feed whilst in shed either unless it takes like 3 weeks to shed the feed him again. Baby snakes shed alot more often than adults anyway like once a month or less so i wouldn't worry, just keep an eye on him


----------



## xjenniferx (May 18, 2011)

so his belly turning whiteish and his eyes too isnt really something to worry about? could it mean anything other than a re-shed? 
also does he need to loose the tip of his tail before he sheds again or will he loose both layers?
thanks x


----------



## plaiceandchips (Jan 18, 2011)

Nah cloudy eyes and ****** belly are just signs of him getting ready to go into shed. Try giving him a warm bath for about 15/20minutes to try and get that last bit of skin off his tail it probably won't come off with the next shed, always check that the eye caps come off to


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Next time he sheds if there is any reatined put a warm damp hand towel into a faunarium and put him in there too, he will burrow through the towel and the damp fibres will loosen any stuck skin


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

As he is going into shed again so quickly I would check the waterbowl for mites. Small black specks. Think poppy seeds.

You need to get the old shed off before he sheds again or it could constrict and stop blood flow to the tail. Teeny's suggestion is a good one. You can gently rub the stuck shed after it has soaked with a wet cotton bud. Be gentle.


----------

